# AXY - Atom Energy



## sleeper88 (23 May 2007)

Atom is seeking to raise up to $10,000,000 with the issue of up to 33,333,334new Shares at an Offer Price of 30 cents per Share. The minimum subscription required is $8,000,000.

The Company plans initially to advance its Cleo’s Uranium Project by *establishing JORC compliant resources for the Twin and Dam prospects whilst concurrently working to extend the Cleo’s Uranium Project *through extensive drilling activity.

*Cleo’s Uranium Project* 
The Twin and Dam uranium deposits were discovered in the mid 1980s by Total Mining Australia Pty Ltd. 
A total of 15,369 metres of drilling was completed in 367 holes and included 682 metres of auger drilling, 13,569 metres of percussion drilling and 1,118 metres of diamond drilling. The two deposits are estimated to contain a combined historical resource (classed as pre-resource mineralisation at this time) of *740 tonnes of uranium oxide at an average grade of 0.12% U3O8*. Potential for addition mineralisation is evident with limited drilling on the very strong 300 metres long radiometric anomaly at the Cleo’s Prospect intersecting 4 metres at 0.125% U3O8 from 59.10 metres to 63.10 metres, including 1.2 metres at 0.248% U3O8 from 60.40 metres. Atom Energy initially aims to delineate *10,000 tonnes *of U. 

*Munadgee Creek Uranium Project*
Uranium grades estimated at 0.75% U3O8 occur at the surface, and a 1.2 metre sample from a crosscut at a depth of 40 metres in one of the two shallow shafts sunk on the structure returned a value of 0.82% U3O8.


----------



## Stinger (18 June 2007)

Just wondering if anyone else tried to get in on the IPO? I havent heard anything but looking at their website they were heavily oversubscribed. 

It wouldnt suprise me if i havent received the shares i wanted however they havent even banked my cheque which makes me wonder if they ever received my application in the first place.

ANyone else had a similar experience with AXY?


----------



## sleeper88 (18 June 2007)

Stinger said:


> Just wondering if anyone else tried to get in on the IPO? I havent heard anything but looking at their website they were heavily oversubscribed.
> 
> It wouldnt suprise me if i havent received the shares i wanted however they havent even banked my cheque which makes me wonder if they ever received my application in the first place.
> 
> ANyone else had a similar experience with AXY?




Hey stinger..same here i applied for 50000 shares, express posted the application form along with the cheque on the 23rd of may, and they still havent banked my cheque. Even if they bank it out now it'll bounce as i've used the money for other shares. With the tenements they have and a proven resource this could open 50c +


----------



## GoYouGoodThing (20 June 2007)

I got notification today that I received my shares that I applied for. Mind you I went through the stockbroker...Fingers are now crossed!!!


----------



## sleeper88 (20 June 2007)

GoYouGoodThing said:


> I got notification today that I received my shares that I applied for. Mind you I went through the stockbroker...Fingers are now crossed!!!




well done goyougoodthing..dont worry this baby will fly on listing, excellent tenements, proven jorc (albeit small) but better than the other "prospective" u explorers. I think anyone who didn;t go through the stockbroker couldn't get any (including myself).


----------



## Stinger (21 June 2007)

i  got a letter today saying that they have received my application and should i not receive the shares i applied for they can be bought on the open market rah rah rah. They were trying to get me to open an account with them to buy them on the open market.

I would assume this means i havent been issued any shares.


----------



## BlingBling (27 June 2007)

Anyone following or get onto this one?
Opened at .55 yesterday and around .70 now.
I need to go and research this more.
Any thoughts on this one?
Cheers


----------



## bigdog (9 October 2009)

ASX ANN
09-10-2009 11:51 AM  AXY  Kalgoorlie North Gold Project - Resource Increase  
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=00996903

*Kalgoorlie North Gold Project – Resource Increase 100,000 oz increase in JORC Inferred Gold Resource to 366,000 oz*

The Directors of Atom Energy Limited (Atom) advise that the total JORC compliant Inferred Resource at the Kalgoorlie North Gold Project (Project) has increased to 8Mt at 1.4g/t Au for 366,000 ounces of contained gold.

*Highlights:*
• Resource modeling confirms 366,000 JORC‐compliant Inferred ounces of gold from 8Mt @ 1.4g/t demonstrating an increase of 100,000 oz (37%) in the Inferred gold resource.
• Future Resource upgrades targeted at 22 priority prospects from initial planned 5000 meter drilling campaign to commence before the end of October
• Multiple mineralised structures and extensive drilling database offer potential for continued significant resource expansion in a major gold producing region with excellent infrastructure and proximity to existing processing facilities
• Plan to significantly increase Resource base to underpin mining studies and production scheduling
• A Kalgoorlie field office is being established and Atom and GPM are now well positioned to accelerate the re‐emergence of the Broad Arrow‐Bardoc region as a “significant gold centre”

The increase in the JORC‐compliant Inferred Gold Resource at the Kalgoorlie North Gold Project reinforces the significant potential of the project to provide early gold production.

A 5000 meter infill drilling and exploration drilling program is in the advanced stages of planning and approval with the first stage of drilling expected to commence before the end of October 2009. This drilling program is the next step in a plan to further increase the Resources at the Project and to
upgrade Inferred Resources to Indicated Resources.

The geological database acquired when GPM purchased its 70% interest in the Project included data from 9,784 drill holes and drilling/assessment work undertaken during more than 20 years of exploration over the 25 kilometres of strike of the prospective Bardoc Tectonic Zone. Ravensgate Resource Consultants are continuing their review of this high quality drilling and assay information to identify further immediate resource extension opportunities and to formulate additional drilling programs over the 13 previously drilled resource areas and an initial 20 high priority prospects within the 98 square kilometers of granted tenements.

Ravensgate’s review of resource models on 8 of the 13 known resource areas has confirmed and increased Inferred Resources which now total 8.0 million tonnes grading 1.4g/t at a 0.6g/t lower cut‐off for a contained 366,000 ounces of gold. The review has also identified potential extensions to resources in several areas and priority prospects where additional drilling, now planned, could further increase Inferred Resources and support establishment of Indicated Resources.

Initial drill programs are expected to commence before the end of October and will be directed at the Excelsior and Zoroastrian deposits at the old Bardoc Mining Centre which currently host 250,000 ounces in Inferred Resources.

Atom and GPM are establishing a field office in Kalgoorlie to accelerate exploration and resource development in the Project area of the Broad Arrow‐Bardoc region immediately to the north of Norton Goldfields Limited’s Paddington Gold Operations.

The Kalgoorlie North Gold Project represents a significant opportunity to capitalise on the current buoyant gold market through short term cash flow opportunities combined with exposure to advanced exploration upside.
447


----------



## bigdog (26 October 2009)

26-10-2009 12:12 PM  AXY  *Commencement of Drilling at Kalgoorlie North Gold Project  *http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01002627

*Highlights:*
• An initial RC and diamond drilling campaign is expected to start next week at the Excelsior and Zoroastrian deposits at Bardoc.
• The drilling at Excelsior and Zoroastrian is the first part of a 7,470 metre drilling campaign targeting resource upgrades and a further increase in the existing JORC‐compliant Inferred Resource of 366,000oz gold from 8Mt @ 1.4g/t Au.
• Multiple mineralised structures and the extensive existing drilling database offer potential for continued resource expansion in a major gold producing region with excellent infrastructure and proximity to existing processing facilities.

Emerging gold explorer, Atom Energy Limited (Atom) will commence a comprehensive resource extension drilling program on several deposits within the Kalgoorlie North Gold Project (Project) area in the coming weeks.

The drilling activity follows Atom’s recently announced increase in the total JORC‐compliant Inferred Resource at the Project to 8Mt at 1.4g/t Au for 366,000 ounces of contained gold.

The initial drilling program includes 2,600 metres of reverse circulation (RC) drilling and 140 metres of core drilling in 23 holes up to 280 metres deep to test depth and strike extensions to the Excelsior deposit in the old Bardoc Mining Centre. This initial program will test southern and depth extensions
at the Excelsior deposit which currently hosts 4.2Mt grading 1.4g/t Au for 188,000 ounces of gold at a lower cut off of 0.6g/t Au.

*Further drilling planned* 
A recent review by Ravensgate Resource Consultants identified that many of the Kalgoorlie North Gold Project’s resources would benefit significantly from further drilling at depth and on strike extensions.

In addition to the infill and exploration drilling program targeting the resource extension and upgrade in the Excelsior and Zoroastrian areas, the Company also plans to complete exploration drilling at the Bulletin, North Talbot, Jackorite, South Duke and Ajax prospects.

Atom’s drilling programs are initially focused on existing resource areas and this new drilling is designed to complement the ongoing review of the substantial historical geological database, which includes information from 9,784 drill holes and extensive geochemical and geophysical data sets. The review has also highlighted numerous additional zones where exploration drilling would target the delineation of new resources. Work to define drill locations on these new potential resource zones is continuing and drill evaluation of these prospects will be scheduled for early 2010.

553


----------



## bigdog (8 December 2009)

Two ASX ANN today

08-12-2009 10:08 AM  
*AXY  Historical High Grade Gold Intercepts Confirmed * 
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01020491
*Kalgoorlie North Gold Project 

Historical High Grade Intercepts Confirmed*

· Bonanza grade gold mineralisation has been identified from historical drilling outside of existing resources

· Significant historical results include:
o 11 m @ 458.9 g/t, including 1.0 m @ 3112 g/t, Hole BCRB2194
o 17 m @ 3.5 g/t, including 2.0 m @ 11.68 g/t, Hole DXL107
o 4.0 m @ 16.1 g/t, including 1.0 m @ 58.6 g/t, Hole BCRC165
o 14 m @ 60.82 g/t, including 1.0 m @ 684 g/t, Hole BCRC173

· Historical drill results confirm high grade potential of mineralisation and substantial targets beyond existing resources

· Multiple mineralised structures and extensive existing drilling database offer potential for continued resource expansion in a major gold producing region with excellent infrastructure and proximity to existing processing facilities

· Targets will be drill tested by extensive programs in 2010

08-12-2009 09:20 AM  
*AXY  Trading Halt * 
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01020443
"... .. pending the release of an announcement regarding a capital raising."
''.. until release of announcement.. "

683


----------



## bigdog (10 December 2009)

ASX ANN
10-12-2009 09:52 AM  *AXY  Atom Energy Completes Placement * 
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20091210/pdf/31mnfkk9hx5149.pdf

ATOM ENERGY TO ADVANCE EXPLORATION AFTER COMPLETION OF A$2.16M PLACEMENT

• Atom Energy has completed a placement of 27,000,000 shares at 8 cents per share to raise approximately $2.16M before expenses.
• The placement offering was heavily oversubscribed.
• Funds from the placement will be used to advance exploration at Atom Energy’s Kalgoorlie North Gold Project near Kalgoorlie in Western Australia

The Directors of Atom Energy Limited (“Atom” or “the Company”) advise that the Company has completed a placement of 27,000,000 shares at a price of 8 cents per share to investors through Patersons Securities Limited (“Patersons”).

The placement raised $2.16M before expenses. The response to the placement offering was very positive, with Patersons receiving offers for well in excess of the shares available.

The capital raised will be used to advance the development of the Company’s portfolio of projects, particularly the Kalgoorlie North Gold Project where an initial drilling program targeting resource upgrades is nearing completion.

Atom’s Executive Director; Bruce Lane, said: “Atom is encouraged by the commitment from Patersons to support the Company’s development. The fact that the placement was heavily oversubscribed reinforces the strength of the Company’sbelief in its projects.”


----------



## bigdog (26 March 2010)

ASX ANN
26/03/2010  9:33:00 AM  Trading Halt 
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01050269

Ann is in relation to the settlement terms of the acquisition of the Kalgoolie North Gold Project


----------



## bigdog (31 March 2010)

http://www.perthnow.com.au/business.../story-e6frg2s3-1225847369473?from=public_rss

Atom to take full control 
From: PerthNow March 30, 2010 8:07AM 

WA-based Atom Energy has confirmed it will expand its interest in a prospective area north of Kalgoorlie to 100 per cent. 

It has already spent $1 million securing 70 per cent of the tenement package.

The Perth resources company said the 98sq.km of mining and prospecting leases already have a JORC inferred resource of 8-million tonnes grading 1.4gpt gold for 366,000 ounces, however expects an upgrade to be ``imminent'' following a recent drilling campaign.

The leases lie on a 25km strike over the Bardoc Tectonic Zone where Atom executive director Bruce Lane said had ``potential for further significant resource expansion''.

The 70 per cent stake was bought for $1 million cash plus, following shareholder approval, the issue of 10 million Atom shares.

The second stage for the purchase of the remaining 30 per cent involves the payment of $1.15 million cash and a further 10 million Atom shares.

Atom's deal is also tied to performance milestones. If it achieves at least one-million ounces of gold it is required to issue 10 million Atom shares to the vendors.

On completion of a positive bankable feasibility study or a 40,000 ounce gold production or defining a two-million ounce resource, Atom has to issue a further 20 million of its shares.

``One hundred per cent ownership of the project is a significant milestone for the company and provides increased benefits to shareholders through full participation in the potential of this exciting gold exploration project,'' Mr Lane said.

``The restructured acquisition terms will enable the company to confidently continue its exploration, resource development and review of early stage cash flow opportunities within the extensive ground position and aligns the interest of Atom and the vendors.''


----------



## bigdog (10 June 2010)

AXY Atom Energy changed its name to (EXG) EXCELSIOR GOLD LIMITED yesterday.

Joe can you please amend this tread from AXY to EXG

Joe can you please also amend my June share tipping from AXY to EXG


----------



## Joe Blow (10 June 2010)

Atom Energy (AXY) is now known as Excelsior Gold (EXG).

Discussion of this company continues in the EXG thread, which can be found here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19761

This thread has now been closed.


----------

